# Evader ST, tires worn out already?!



## gamebro (Apr 27, 2006)

First of all, thanks to all the great people here who have helped me over the past few months.

I got my evader st fixed and running great thanks to these forums, but now I am having a new problem....

The car is still running good after about 4 good runs now (since I fixed it), but the back tires are both balding bad! There are few rubber nubs left, and I have only used about 6 full battery charges to get it to this point. I know the gravel I am racing on is rough stuff, but I thought these things were built for that? Should I perhaps look for different rear tires? If so, what do you guys recommend? 

The front tires are just fine, with minimal wear and tear. I never thought about it before, but I guess it makes sense that my rear tires would be this worn as I am 
1-- Driving on gravel
2-- Real wheel drive with lots of power and acceleration
3-- The rubber nubs on the tires are small


Suggestions?


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

check out www.pro-loneracing.com . they should have everything you need. 
towerhobbies has the same stuff with prices. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0091p?&C=CJE&V=PRO
hope this helps

Rusty NutZ


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Proline dirt hawg 2.2*

I would recommend the proline dirt hawg 2.2 ... These tires are for the front or rear...

They have a bigger nobby and are a great all around off road tire and can also handle the hard top surfaces ...

Have you checked your P.M. ???


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

yeh, the tires go bald really easy.but if you want them to last longer you must take care of your tires. i'm sure with the stuff you do to your car they will wear easily, so you will probably need new one alot. if you ever drive on dirt, pro-line holeshots are very good. they have lots of traction and last a long time.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

oh yeh, make sure they are the right size. if you buy them it should say rear truck 2.2.
and you will have to learn how to glue them. xxx-t losi rims will fit on the evader.


----------



## gamebro (Apr 27, 2006)

cool, thanks for the links rusty22. Yeah, some of those tires look like they'd fair quite well on the gravel =)


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I find that the nubs actually break more than they wear off and are good for loose stuff only (for that reason) Any after market tire will last longer.


----------

